# Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?



## Clipfish99 (12. März 2014)

Hey , ich bin 15 Jahre alt, und angle schon seit 3-4 Jahren . seitdem ich fischen gehe angle ich nur mit kunstköder( außer im März bis Mai) ich wollte mir noch ne Posenrute zulegen damit ich auch in Zeiten wo das kunstköderfischen verboten ist, auch Forellen fischen kann , dann sind es 4 Ruten. Ist das zu viel? Gruß Clipfish99:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Warte noch 10 Jahre, dann fragt Dich Deine Freundin/Frau, ob Du wirklich 40 Angelruten brauchst....

;-))))


PS:
Ich schubs das mal zu den Junganglern....


----------



## Fattony (12. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Nö, selber nur 10 STK ;-)
Dieses Monat 3STK bestellt 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wallersen (12. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Du bist auf einem guten Weg 
Wenn 1 Zimmer nicht mehr für das ganze Gerödel ausreicht kannst du dir die Frage nochmal stellen.


----------



## Coasthunter (12. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Wenn Du für jede Art des Fischens doppelt und dreifach ausgerüstet bist, kannst Du Dir die Frage nochmal stellen :q


----------



## Fattony (12. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Oder wenn du Ruten für deine Freundin/Familie kaufst wenn die eig nur du benutzt :-D


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Ich habe Kunden die kaufen sich 4 Stück pro Monat :q


----------



## BronkoderBär (12. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Ich hab ne Rohrzange, nen Engländer undn 13er Schlüssel daheim!!!
Ich will mir jetzt einen Schlitz holen!!!
Ist das zuviel??!?11


----------



## Ein_Angler (12. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Bevor du dir eine neue Rute kaufst, musst du die anderen sofort verkaufen, du weisst ja nur 2 Handangeln pro Person. :vik:


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

also 4 Ruten... ist schon mal ein guter Anfang |supergri


----------



## Moringotho (12. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

sers,

 glaub mir 4 ruten sind sicher nicht zuviel.
 habe selbst zwar auch nur 19 (meine alte "ems", "powergrip" und "jaguar" nicht mitgezählt --- ruhestand)
 aber dennoch das gefühl das da immer noch was fehlt |rolleyes .

 also mach dir ma lwegen 4 keine sorgen, das wird schon noch!

 ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## BronkoderBär (12. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Wie absolut sinnfrei....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Habe über 20! Warum ist mir selbst nicht klar, denn viele fische ich nur 2-3 mal im Jahr...


----------



## feko (12. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Also,an spinnruten habe ich imGrund enur 3:
eine Barsch/Rapfen/Forellenrute,
eine Blechpeitsche für die mittlere Fische,Zander,Hecht,Wels,
Und eine Aramidspin nur für Wels.
Eine 4. Rute brauch ich eigentlich nicht =)
vg


----------



## simmi321 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Ich hab mittlerweile 7 spinnruten, aber alle über Jahre angesammelt . Die Vorlieben und Ansprüche ändern sich nunmal.


----------



## west1 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Vor zwei Jahren oder so meinte meine Frau für jede neue Rute müsste ich ihr zwei alte Ruten zum entsorgen geben, hab mittlerweile 4 neue Spinnruten gekauft aber der Rutenwald wird nicht kleiner! #c


----------



## Wander-HH (12. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*



Clipfish99 schrieb:


> Hey , ich bin 15 Jahre alt, und angle schon seit 3-4 Jahren . seitdem ich fischen gehe angle ich nur mit kunstköder( außer im März bis Mai) ich wollte mir noch ne Posenrute zulegen damit ich auch in Zeiten wo das kunstköderfischen verboten ist, auch Forellen fischen kann , dann sind es 4 Ruten. Ist das zu viel? Gruß Clipfish99:vik:


So lange sie gemeinsam in Keller stehen nicht :q


----------



## Purist (12. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Ich habe selber 20 Ruten, dieses Jahr werden sich mindestens drei dazu gesellen... Mit 14 hatte ich bestimmt schon 10 Stöcke, wenn auch 8 Teleruten dabei waren.

Es gab einmal Zeiten, da reichten 3 Spinnruten (leicht, mittel, schwer) völlig aus. Inzwischen würde ich die Minimalzahl bei 5-8 ansetzen, wenn man alle Bereiche abdecken will. Da aber auch immer mal eine Probleme macht oder kaputt geht, ist das natürlich uptopisch langfristig dabei zu bleiben...


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich habe Kunden die kaufen sich 4 Stück pro Monat :q



4 Stück pro Monat? Gehen die alten denn so schnell kaputt, oder sind die Ruten nur schlecht?


----------



## Bulettenbär (12. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Also für verschiedene Techniken (Crankbaits/Drop-Shot/Jerkbait/etc) verschiedene Aktionen und Längen . Diese dann nochmals in verschiedenen Klassen von 2g bis 200g Wurfgewicht. Für verschiedene Gewässersituationen (Bach/Fluss/See/Boot) verschiedene Längen. Die Kombinationen sind unendlich. Natürlich kann man mit Kompromissen auch mit wenig Ruten viele Bereiche abdecken. 

Es soll leute geben die haben den ganzen Keller voll Ruten und kaufen immer wieder neu. Bei genauem hinschauen sieht man dann oft das es sich durchweg um "Billig" oder "Günstig"-Ruten handelt. Das sollte man nicht nachmachen. Weniger ist manchmal auch mehr.


----------



## daci7 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Rohrzange, nen Engländer undn 13er Schlüssel daheim!!!
> Ich will mir jetzt einen Schlitz holen!!!
> Ist das zuviel??!?11



Und ich hab schon nen zweiten Werkzeugkasten angeschafft!!1elf


----------



## kati48268 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Eine der letzten Männerbastionen:
immer eine Ruten-/Rollenkombo mehr im Keller haben, 
als "Sie" Schuhpaare im Ankleidezimmer hat!
:g


----------



## kati48268 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Nachtrag:
lass dich von uns Gerätefetischisten nicht kirre machen.
Man kommt auch mit 4 T-Shirts aus.
Dann muss halt 3x im Jahr waschen. :q


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Man kommt auch mit 4 T-Shirts aus.
> Dann muss halt 3x im Jahr waschen. :q


Wieso 3x?
Wäscht Du noch mit der Hand?

:m3 T-Shirts doch passen doch zusammen in die Waschmaschine und das vierte hat man an...


----------



## vermesser (13. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

3 Spinruten??? Zuviel?

Ähm...das ist ja nichtmal ein Futteral voll. Hab grade erst 28 Ruten verkauft und noch mindestens 10 zuviel     !


----------



## paulmeyers (13. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Es soll leute geben die haben den ganzen Keller voll Ruten und kaufen immer wieder neu. Bei genauem hinschauen sieht man dann oft das es sich durchweg um "Billig" oder "Günstig"-Ruten handelt. Das sollte man nicht nachmachen. Weniger ist manchmal auch mehr.




Es gibt aber auch Leute die haben den Keller voller Angeln und der Inhalt des Kellers ist soviel wert wie das Haus drumherum


----------



## ChIpO89 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Es kommt immer drauf an, was man vor hat.... früher oder später werden nunmal Ruten dazukommen.....

Ich habe 3-Spinnruten (leicht/mittel/mittelschwer)
Eine dicke Wallerrute
und noch ne Teleskoprute für Karpfen... 

Das blöde daran ist nur ich habe ne Rolle zu wenig XD... ich bräuchte noch ne Spinnrolle.... aber das ist ein anderes Thema...

Wenn du mit dem jetzigen Geschirr gut auskommst, reicht es doch! 
Sollten sich deine Interessen ändern, sodass du weniger mit Kunstköder fischst, wirst du dir sehr wahrscheinlich Ruten/Rollen dazu kaufen...

und in 5-20 Jahren, antwortest du sehr wahrscheinlich so wie 90 % in dem Threat mit über 20 Ruten und so.. ;-)
Hobbys kosten Geld!!!


----------



## Dakarangus (13. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Ich hab 5 spinnruten,
- eine ultra leichte
- 2x leicht (eine kurze, eine lange)
- eine mittlere
- eine schwere

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich die ultraleichte kaum fische, ist den vielen Hechten gegenüber falsch und in meinem Fluss ist sie mit der Strömung überfordert! Aber wenn ich einmal jährlich an den Forellensee gehe ist sie toll.
Auch die mittlere spinrute fische ich nur noch im Urlaub als Spaßgerät.
Also keine Sorge, alles im Lot!

*ABER:
Ich will keine "Leichen" im Keller haben, also völlig ungenutztes Zeug, das wird verkauft!
Will schon die Übersicht behalten denn ich liebe Ordnung.*

Wenn ich mal ehrlich zähle BRAUCHE ich "nur" 13 Ruten! Und da sind die 5 Spinnruten schon mit drin!

- 5 Spinnruten siehe oben,
- 1x Match
- 1x Feeder
- 1x Universal Grund-Rute (lege ich immer nebenbei auf Karpfen aus)
- 2x richtige Karpfenruten für den Ansitz
- 1x Fliegenrute
- 1x 30lbs Meeresrute für den Norwegen-Urlaub
- 1x mittlere 250g-WG Pilkrute für den Norwegen-Urlaub

Wichtig ist mir auch haltbares, robustes Gerät das lange hält.

Ich hab noch 4 Ruten hier die weg sollen, hab vor einiger Zeit schon 4 Stück verkauft/verschenkt.

Viele Grüße in den Schwarzwald


----------



## HaiZahn82 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Moin,

naja, Du bist 15 und verdienst noch nicht nicht das richtige Geld. 
Irgendwann stehst Du im Laden, und bist am überlegen:
"Was zur Hölle war das gleich noch, was ich beim letzten Ansitz nicht dabei hatt". 
Dann schaust Du hier, schaust da, findest die und eine andere gut, 
und dann entscheidest Du dich für beide. 
Wenn Du dann wieder beim Ansitz bist, fällt Dir schlagartig ein, dass Du noch ne Stiprute kaufen wolltest.
Also ist dein nächster Ausflug zum Angelladen gesichert, und der Verkäufer hinter der Theke (nichts gegen euch Jungs), grinst sich einen ins Fäustchen und zählt schonmal. 

ACHTUNG JETZT KÖNNTE ES SEXISTISCH WERDEN:
Wir Männer lieben bigamie.
Da dies aber zum einen gesetzlich verboten ist, und zum anderem auch gesellschaftlich nicht gerade ins Bild passt, haben wir Angler da eine andere Beziehung zu unseren Ruten. 
DAS IST UNSERE BIGAMIE
Wir können nicht bei einer Rute bleiben, oder wegen mir auch zwei, weil mans darf. 
Nein, wir haben irgendwann mal 12 Angeltaschen mit je 3-oder 4 Ruten, komplett ausgestattet mit Rolle etc. und sind immernoch nicht zufrieden. 
Außerdem ist der Kauf einer Rute die Begründung für den Kauf einer Tasche.
Und da Männer ja immer einen Schritt weiterdenken als es gut wäre, 
kaufen wir eine 4er Tasche, obwohl eine 2er gereicht hätte. 
Naja, und da ja jetzt, (wieso auch immer), wieder Platz für zwei Ruten ist, 
und das ja eine unverschämte Verschwendung von Ressourcen wäre, kaufen wir halt noch zwei Ruten dazu. 
Naja, ok, die dritte die man sich dann noch gekauft war günstig, deshalb musste ich da zuschlagen.
Nun, wobei wir wieder bei dem Bedarf einer Tasche wären.
Usw. usw. usw. 

Also, Du siehst, wir haben ALLE das gleiche "Problem".


Mach dir keinen Kopf, das wird schon noch. 

Es müsste ein Dr. Sommer für Angler geben, oder   

In diesem Sinne, 

allzeit Petri-Heil,

HaiZahn


----------



## vermesser (13. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Dakarangus, Du bist bescheiden.

Da fehlen mindestens zwei Jerken, ne Bolo, ne Ostseepilke, ggf. Brandungsruten und und und   .

Ich grübel grade, wieviel genutzte Spinruten ich habe.

1 x UL
1 x L
1 x Barsch Allround
1 x kurze Allroundbootsspinne
2 x Jerk mittel und kräftig
2 x Mefo
3 x Gummi, leicht, mittel, schwer (Zander, Hecht und Bodden)
2 x Gummi Backup (Zander, Hecht und Kutter)
3 x Pilk (leicht, mittel, Knüppel)

Gott...bin ich bekloppt  . Und das sind die, die ich benutze...über die Vorgänger will ich gar nicht reden.


----------



## Tino34 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*



vermesser schrieb:


> 3 Spinruten??? Zuviel?
> 
> Ähm...das ist ja nichtmal ein Futteral voll. Hab grade erst 28 Ruten verkauft und noch mindestens 10 zuviel     !




 |kopfkrat

 Du Freak! Aber so biste! :g


----------



## thanatos (14. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> also 4 Ruten... ist schon mal ein guter Anfang |supergri



#d Kann dir da nicht zustimmen ,schon zwei sind eine zuviel,
     irgendwie haben die ne ganz schöne Vermehrungsrate 
     anders kann ich mir meinen  Rutenwald nicht erklären ;+
    angefangen hat es damit als ich mir meine zweite Rute gekauft habe :m


----------



## Dakarangus (14. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Gott...bin ich bekloppt  . Und das sind die, die ich benutze...über die Vorgänger will ich gar nicht reden.



Als ich deine Spinnruten-Aufzählung gesehen hab dachte ich nur |bigeyes  #r

Du bist ja an vielen verschiedenen Gewässern unterwegs (Bodden, Ostsee, dann noch MeFo+Brandung) das verlangt natürlich nach speziellem Gerät.... aber den Unterschied und die Notwendigkeit von der leichten Spinnrute, der Barsch und der kurzen Allround-Boot kriegt man sicher nicht leicht vermittelt schätze ich... |supergri


Wenn ich mein Studium endlich durch hab liebäugle ich mit der Jenzi Multitool-Schwingspitzenrute und auch eine schwere Spinnrute könnte noch her, allein schon als Backup und für meine Frau als Urlaubs-spinrute.
In letzter Zeit hab ich mich aber erstmal mit dem Meeres-Gerät schon verausgabt  |uhoh:


----------



## Mozartkugel (14. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

ja das stimmt... warum ich für Barsche bereits 3 Ruten habe aber gerne noch mindestens 2 weitere gebrauchen könnte, damit tun sich Außenstehende sehr schwer |supergri


----------



## Breamhunter (14. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Wenn man , so wie ich, erstmal in den Rutenbau einsteigt werden die Probleme noch größer.
Man baut irgendwann nur noch um des Bauens wegen :q
Dann hat man den Keller voll mit Ruten und den Überblick verloren |bigeyes


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*



HaiZahn82 schrieb:


> ACHTUNG JETZT KÖNNTE ES SEXISTISCH WERDEN:
> Wir Männer lieben bigamie.
> Da dies aber zum einen gesetzlich verboten ist, und zum anderem auch gesellschaftlich nicht gerade ins Bild passt, haben wir Angler da eine andere Beziehung zu unseren Ruten.



Verboten ists nur, wenn du alle heiraten möchtest:q

Ansonsten gilt "nur" no risk-no fun:vik:

Wobei dann aber die zahlreichen weibl.Ausweichmöglichkeiten und dem damit verbundenen Damoklesschwert,im worst case locker den Preis jeder High End Kombo sprengen können


Spinnarsenal
1x UL
2x L
3x ML
1x M
1x MH
1x H


----------



## Angel-Ralle (14. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Nö nö, mit der Zahl bist´de eh noch eher "unterrepräsentativ" *LOL*|kopfkrat


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*



Angel-Ralle schrieb:


> Nö nö, mit der Zahl bist´de eh noch eher "unterrepräsentativ" *LOL*|kopfkrat



Wohlmöglich knapp am Rande des Spinnanglerischen Existenzminimums:q


----------



## Stulle (18. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Also für nen 5 tagestrip an die ostesee nehm ich min. 9 ruten mit |kopfkrat
Davon sind min 3 Spinnruten


----------



## Dakarangus (21. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

So ich hab eine 6. Spinrute angeschafft, eine zweite schwere GuFi Rute... :c

Aber sie ist auch für meine Frau für den Urlaub.

Ihr habt alle einen schlechten einfluss auf mich. |uhoh::#2:


----------



## vermesser (21. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> leichten Spinnrute, der Barsch und der kurzen Allround-Boot kriegt man sicher nicht leicht vermittelt schätze ich... |supergri



Doch! 

Leichte Spinn...30 Gramm Gummirute (Gutjahr Hi-Lite), ideal für Zander am See. Geht auch mit Blinker auf Hecht oder Hornfisch!

Barschrute- kürzer, nur 1,90...ideal für kleine Twister, Spinner und Blinker...die merkste an der Hi Lite nicht (Mitchell Mag Pro Lite EVX)

Allround Boot- 2,10 mit 60 Gramm, geht für alles von Blinker über Gummi bis kleiner Jerk...nimmt wenig Platz weg (Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass).

Die Unterschiede sind sowohl theoretisc wie praktisch gewaltig.


----------



## angel!andi (26. März 2014)

*AW: Sind 3Spinnruten zu viel?*

Also bei mir sinds "nur" sechs Spinruten. Und die letzte Neuanschaffung liegt auch schon ein paar Jährchen zurück. Im einzelnen:

- Dega Viplex Green Spin 2,40m WG 30-60 Gramm 
- Cormoran Black Bull S 2,70m WG 30-70 Gramm 
- Rozemeijer Qualifier Spin Medium 2,10m WG 10-30 Gramm 
- Iron Claw Damokles 2,70m WG 30-80 Gramm 
- Balzer Edition IM10 Royal Jig Rute 2,40m WG 3-30 Gramm 
- Balzer Edition IM10 Royal Spin 2,10m WG 10-40

Da ich dieses Jahr nach 5 Jahren Abstinenz wieder ins Angeln einsteige kann es allerdings passieren das sich noch das eine oder andere Neue Spielzeug dazu gesellt !


----------

